# Flash pictures - on and off camera



## MikeScone (Sep 19, 2010)

After years of resisting, I finally got a new external flash unit - the Nikon SB-600. I have to say that I can see using the flash a lot more than I thought. 

For comparison, here's a picture of Natasha taken with the built-in flash on the D300:






Note the shadow of the lens on the sofa - the ultrawide zoom blocked the flash. 

Here's one I took with external flash, same ultrawide zoom:





No shadow, and good exposure, even though Natasha was sitting on my lap as I took the picture. (Don't really like the reflection off the computer screen - I should have angled it a bit to avoid that).

The built in flash almost always produced redeye, which I had to edit out in Photoshop. By moving the flash source further up from the lens, redeye is eliminated, and there's a nice catchlight in the eye.





Shadows with off-camera flash are shifted a bit, which can help. Normally, with the subject as close to the background, you get a harsh shadow which can be objectionable. With external flash, the shadow's moved lower and looks more natural.





I think I'm going to like this new toy...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 19, 2010)

Great pictures. Our built in has the red-eye reducer, but the external is so much better in every way.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 19, 2010)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Our built in has the red-eye reducer...


I'm not sure how much red-eye reduction would work on rabbits, anyway. Red-eye reduction just fires of a series of flashes before the main flash in order to force the subject's eyes to close down. With a smaller iris, the theory goes, there's less chance for the red-eye reflection. Since rabbits' irises don't close down as much as humans' do, there should be less effect. 

The extra flashes are annoying, too.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 19, 2010)

The speedlight allows the head to be swiveled to bounce the light off the ceiling (or a wall) instead of shining the light directly at the subject. This gives a more even and softer light. 

This is direct: 





This is bounced:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 19, 2010)

I use flash all the time, indoors and outdoors. I like the way I can fill in the dark spots to brighten up the picture.






Inyour picture, I can see the flash was able to freeze Natasha's tongue, even thought you had a shutter speed of 1/30 of a second. 
Without the flash, it would of been a blur.

I never use red eye reduction. It just wastes battery power and I never have a problem with red eyes. 
The only time I use my built in camera flash is to trigger other speed lights (flashes)away fromthe camera.



In the picture below,shows Soleil (a shelter rabbit). Ibounced the light with a diffuser onmy SB-800flash. 
It greatly reduced the shadow, and made a dark bunny brighter.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Inyour picture, I can see the flash was able to freeze Natasha's tongue,


You're right - I thought it was something she was eating, but she's sticking her tongue out at me. The stinker...


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 26, 2010)

Really nice walkthrough of your new camera toy, Mike. Appreciated, as always. The pics of Natasha on the couch really show how the external flash can change the whole mood of the picture depending on where it's directed. Cool


----------

